# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Elon Musk

## Airicist

Co-founder of Neuralink Corp

CEO and CTO of SpaceX 

CEO and Chief Product Architect of Tesla, Inc.

CEO of Twitter, Inc.

Inventor of Hyperloop

Founder of The Boring Company

twitter.com/elonmusk

Elon Musk on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

An Evening with Elon Musk and Alison van Diggelen 

 Published on Feb 5, 2013




> [Recorded: January 22, 2013]
> 
> "I could either watch it happen or be part of it."
> Elon Musk on joining the Internet Revolution
> 
> "If you had a chance to go back in time and work with Howard Hughes when he was creating TWA, if you had a chance to be there at that moment when it was the dawn of a brand new era, wouldn't you want to do that? That's why I'm here."
> Dr. Garrett E. Reisman
> NASA Astronaut (former) and Senior Engineer, SpaceX
> On CBS' 60 Minutes March 16, 2012
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Billionaire Elon Musk: How I Became The Real 'Iron Man' 

 Published on Jun 10, 2014




> Aug. 3 (Bloomberg) -- "Bloomberg Risk Takers" profiles Elon Musk, the entrepreneur who helped create PayPal, built America's first viable fully electric car company, started the nation's biggest solar energy supplier, and may make commercial space travel a reality in our lifetime. (Source: Bloomberg)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk: I'm Worried About A 'Terminator'-Like Scenario Erupting From Artificial Intelligence"

by Rob Wile
June 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk: Artificial Intelligence Could Wipe Out Humanity 

 Published on Oct 8, 2014




> The Tesla and SpaceX C.E.O. discusses his fears at Vanity Fair's New Establishment Summit.


Article "ELON MUSK: Robots Could Delete Humans Like Spam"

by James Cook
October 9, 2014

Article "ELON MUSK: Robots Could Start Killing Us All Within Five Years"

by James Cook
November 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk & Thomas Dietterich on AI safety 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> Elon Musk and AAAI President Thomas Dietterich comment on Elon's decision to fund artificial intelligence safety research

----------


## Airicist

"Elon Musk lives in fear of Google's killer robot army"

by Seth Fiegerman
May 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

We are already cyborgs | Elon Musk | Code Conference 2016 

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> Elon Musk discusses his views on AI integration in every day life.

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk | Full interview | Code Conference 2016

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> SpaceX CEO Elon Musk talks with Recode's Kara Swisher and The Verge's Walt Mossberg about his plans to send a one-way rocket to Mars in 2018. He estimates colonists could start arriving on the Red Planet by 2025. Musk also talks about the proliferation of electric vehicle initiatives that compete with his other company, Tesla, and why autonomous cars will become the norm. He says he doesn't see Google as a competitor, but that "Apple will be more direct." Plus: Why Musk wants more people to have access to the power of artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk : how to build the future

Published on Sep 15, 2016

This interview with Elon Musk is from Y Combinator's How to Build the Future series

----------


## Airicist

The future we're building -- and boring | Elon Musk

Published on May 3, 2017




> Elon Musk discusses his new project digging tunnels under LA, the latest from Tesla and SpaceX and his motivation for building a future on Mars in conversation with TED's Head Curator, Chris Anderson.

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk - Artificial Intelligence, Neuralink & New Forms of Government on Mars

Published on Mar 11, 2018




> Elon Musk discussed his concerns about artificial intelligence and his hope for forming a symbiosis with AI through his Neuralink company at SXSW on March 11th, 2018. Musk also spoke about the prospects for complete renewable energy production, space-based internet and the new types of government that could appear on Mars.

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk: Tesla Autopilot | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast
Lex Fridman

Published on Apr 12, 2019




> Elon Musk is the CEO of Tesla, SpaceX, Neuralink, and a co-founder of several other companies. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast. The series includes leading researchers in academia and industry, including CEO's and CTO's of automotive, robotics, AI, and technology companies. See the comments I make in the introduction to this video below in text form.
> 
> OUTLINE:
> 0:00 Introduction
> 2:35 Start of conversation: Autopilot motivation
> 4:01 Display the vehicle's perception of the driving scene
> 7:11 Algorithms, data, and hardware development
> 10:23 Edge cases and common cases in driving
> 12:18 Navigate on Autopilot
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk: Neuralink, AI, Autopilot, and the Pale Blue Dot | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast

Nov 12, 2019




> Elon Musk is the CEO of Tesla, SpaceX, Neuralink, and a co-founder of several other companies. This conversation focuses on the incredible engineering and innovation done at Neuralink. This work promises to help treat neurobiological diseases, to help us further understand the connection between the individual neuron to the high-level function of the human brain, and finally to one day expand the capacity of the brain through two-way communication with computational devices, the Internet, and artificial intelligence systems. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------


## Airicist

Third Row Tesla Podcast – Elon's Story – Part 1

Jan 20, 2020




> Elon Musk is known for many different things – however, not many people seem to know a lot about Elon as a person, what led to him putting everything on the line to build SpaceX & Tesla, and why he continues pushing for a better future.  
> 
> In this video, Elon is sharing his story – raw & (almost) uncut, with Kimbal and Maye Musk.
> 
> Timestamps: 
> 
> 01:21 - Can you talk about the way you engage with customers online?
> 03:21 - Why do you like Twitter so much?
> 06:38 - What sticks out to you out of the things you've achieved?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Third Row Tesla Podcast – Elon's Story – Part 2

Jan 31, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Joe Rogan experience #1470 - Elon Musk

May 7, 2020




> Elon Musk is a business magnet, entrepreneur and engineer.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk has a complex relationship with the A.I. community"

by Sam Shead
May 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Axel Springer Award 2020

Dec 1, 2020




> This year’s Axel Springer award honors Elon Musk. Through his inventive and innovative spirit, Elon has revolutionized several industries, from electric vehicles and battery storage to space travel. Elon will accept the award on December 1, 2020, at the Axel Springer headquarters in Berlin. The theme of the evening is “An Evening for Elon Musk – Mission to Mars.” More at https://axel-springer-award.com


Article "Musk predicts full autonomy from 2021, says EVs will double electricity demand"

by Bridie Schmidt
December 2, 20201

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk tells Joe Rogan he wants the new Tesla Roadster to hover"
‘Without, you know, killing people.’

by Sean O'Kane
February 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Full Elon Musk interview at Italian TechWeek with timeStamps

Sep 24, 2021




> Timestamps for all Elon answers:
> 0:00 Intros
> 2:50 What Inspires Elon?
> 5:30 What comes after Mars for Elon?
> 9:45 Elons recipe for creating new companies?
> 16:23 Difficult times with Tesla?
> 21:00 How to produce enough energy for sustained growth?
> 26:27 How can humans interact with machines?
> 32:17 Elon's views on the future?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk Code Conference 2021 interview with Kara Swisher

Sep 29, 2021

"Elon Musk is spending most of his time now on a fully reusable SpaceX rocket that could cost less than $1 million"

by Kali Hays
September 28, 2021

"Elon Musk chats about Starship and space telescopes … and Jeff Bezos’ rocket envy"

by Alan Boyle
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Watch live: Elon Musk on U.S. innovation

Streamed live December 7, 2021




> Watch Tesla CEO Elon Musk in an interview with WSJ’s Joanna Stern at the CEO Council Summit.

----------


## Airicist2

Elon Musk: SpaceX, Mars, Tesla Autopilot, Self-Driving, Robotics, and AI | Lex Fridman Podcast #252

Dec 28, 2021




> Elon Musk is CEO of SpaceX, Tesla, Neuralink, and The Boring Company.
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 0:07 - Elon singing
> 0:55 - SpaceX human spaceflight
> 7:40 - Starship
> 16:16 - Quitting is not in my nature
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk discusses the war in Ukraine and the importance of nuclear power — and why Benjamin Franklin would be 'the most fun at dinner'"

by Mathias Döpfner
March 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Elon Musk talks Twitter, Tesla and how his brain works — live at TED2022

Apr 14, 2022




> In this unedited conversation, Elon Musk — the head of Tesla, SpaceX, Neuralink and The Boring Company — digs into the recent news around his bid to purchase Twitter and gets honest about the biggest regret of his career, how his brain works, the future he envisions for the world and a lot more. (This conversation with head of TED Chris Anderson was recorded April 14, 2022)
> 
> 1:22 Tesla Gigafactory Texas interview clip
> 11:34 Elon Musk live interview at TED2022
> 12:28 Twitter, free speech and open-sourcing the algorithm
> 27:40 Tesla and short sellers
> 32:03 If you could go back in time and change one thing, what would it be?
> 34:11 Thoughts on electric vehicles, manufacturing and sleeping on the floor of the Tesla factory
> 38:36 "At this point I think I know more about manufacturing than anyone currently alive on Earth."
> 39:31 Accelerating a sustainable energy economy

----------


## Airicist2

Full new Elon Musk interview at ONS 2022 Norway with timestamps

Sep 1, 2022




> Elon Musk at ONS Norway 2022:
> 
> 00:01 Intro
> 00:57 Trust and Truth
> 03:40 Disruption
> 04:50 Sustainable Energy
> 05:05 Offshore Wind Energy 
> 07:33 Electric Rockets
> 08:05 Energy Industry in 5 years and future
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Full New Elon Musk Interview. Ron Baron Conference Nov 2022

 Nov 4, 2022




> 00:01 Intro and Elon's age
> 01:17 Why Still working
> 04:40 Patents
> 06:15 Next Tesla Cars
> 06:45 Autonomy
> 08:45 Tesla Manufacturing
> 14:00 Elon Living in the Factory and Working when Rich
> 19:00 ELons Memory
> 19:40 Starship and the Moon
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "EXCLUSIVE: An Elon Musk chatbot tells Insider he wants to buy CNN, reinstate Trump on Twitter, and 'show people how the sausage gets made'"

by Marshall Gunnell
November 6, 2022

beta.character.ai/chat?char=zv4QeeU8u7xjkrtwPRshFEsrJus87AkSTes3A5pfsoE

elon.ai

Character Technologies Inc.

----------

